# DIY - Biesemeyer Style Table Saw Fence Rails



## vano (Jul 29, 2012)

For my first post I wanted to post something I have not yet seen, which is really hard to do on this forum. So here is my DIY Biesemeyer Style Table Saw Fence Rails. I followed AskWoodMan's videos. The project was easier than I had anticipated.

Here is a cost break down:

7 feet 3" x 2" x 11 gauge rectangle tubing $51.00
7 feet 3" x 3" x ¼" angle iron $27.00
Cutting Fee $2.00
Tax $7.00
Total $87.00

I had the paint and tools on hand. I posted more pictures on my blog


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice Job!!


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm curious…
What did the fence itself cost? It looks like a fence head with aluminum extrusion.


----------



## vano (Jul 29, 2012)

Charlie - The fence itself was $249 here is a link.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Great project and DIY to save $$

You're definitely maximizing the potential of your TS!

I visited you BLOG and am intrigued by your drill press. I've never seen anything like it. Looks like an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## vano (Jul 29, 2012)

ssnvet - Thanks, I am also going to make the out feed table the same width, and add better drawers and storage.

The Drill press is an old Shop Smith 10E, I picked them (I have 2) up from Craig's List for under $100 each. A little elbow grease and now a drill press and a lathe…Maybe I will post the Shop Smiths as my next post.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

so the total cost of the fence system (rails and fence) was ~$336? also, that link to the fence does not appear to be working properly.


----------



## vano (Jul 29, 2012)

toolie, sorry about that how does this one work?

http://vsctools.com/shop/product-category/table-saw-fence/

I have the "fits 2×3 inch guide rails" one. $350 might be a safer number, costs in your area, shipping, etc….


----------

